# java game für handy mit grahi. oberfläche



## Molo (27. Apr 2004)

ich denke ihr kennt alle das spiel. es leuchtet eine von vier farben auf und ihr müßt den vorgang wiederholen. ich möchte das spiel auf meinem handy programmieren, bin aber noch ziemlicher anfänger, was so graphische oberfläche auf dem handy display bedeutet. könnte mir da jemand einen tipp geben, wie ich es so zum aufleuchten, oder das es kurz hervorgehoben wirde mache?

danke


----------



## cello (29. Apr 2004)

Moin,

einfach mal ein Tutorial zu J2ME lesen. Was du beschreibst sollte mit der Canvas Klasse kein Problem sein.

Gruß, Marcel


----------

